
Please stop using Ruby - dcu
https://dev.to/jimsy/please-stop-using-ruby-4lf1
======
jaredcwhite
I couldn't even keep reading through this when I got to the "Ruby is slow"
section. Well, my beta testers beg to differ with you — the #1 feedback I've
gotten on the app I'm working on is how fast it is. Ruby 2.5, Rails 5+,
Turbolinks + Stimulus, and this thing _screams_.

Please folks, there are many articles out there with well-reasoned pitches why
you might want to check out another language other than Ruby or another
framework other than Rails. This article isn't one of them.

